# Wer bist du, kühner Knabe: Siegfried as Siegfried



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I was reminded by seeing Der fliegende Holländer with two oboists with the last name Hollander: one of the things that amuses me far too much is when a singer takes on a character with the same name. Some examples I have come across:


Tatiana Monogarova is Tatiana in _Eugene Onegin_ - Bolshoi Theatre, Vedernikov, Tcherniakov
Siegfried Jerusalem is Siegfried in _Siegfried_ and _Götterdämmerung_ - Bayreuth, Barenboim, Kupfer, also Metropolitan Opera, Levine, Schenk
Anna Netrebko is Donna Anna in _Don Giovanni_ - Teatro alla Scala, Barenboim, Carsen
Anna Netrebko is Anna Bolena in the opera of the same name - Wiener Staatsoper, Pido, Genovese, also Metropolitan Opera, Armiliato, McVicar
Waltraud Meier is Waltraute in _Götterdämmerung_ - Bayreuth, Barenboim, Kupfer, also Teatro Alla Scala, Barenboim, Cassiers
Carlo Bergonzi is Don Carlo in the opera of the same name - Royal Opera House, Solti [studio audio recording]
Eva Marton is Eva Pogner in _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ - Frankfurt Opera, Mandl [non-commercial audio recording]
Hans Günther-Nöcker is Gunther in _Götterdämmerung_ - Bayerischen Staatsoper, Sawallisch [non-commercial audio recording]

OK, a couple of those may be a stretch, but whatever.

What are your favorite examples of this?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Boris as Boris, naturally.

Does Berthe Monmart playing Louise count? Louise is declared the queen of Montmartre by the Parisian bohemians...

oh yeah, and Jose Carreras as Don Jose on the Karajan/Baltsa.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni singing Mireille by Charles Gounod


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

It does not count by your criteria, but Sieglinde Wagner sung some Wagner roles:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieglinde_Wagner


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Aliberti - Lucia Di Lammermoor


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Elisabeth Grummer sang Elisabeth in _Tannhauser._ Hans Hotter sang Hans Sachs in _Meistersinger_.

It's surprising how difficult this is. Most of the greatest sopranos seem never to have impersonated their namesakes: there was no Maria for Callas, Joan for Sutherland, Renata for Tebaldi or Scotto, Montserrat for Caballe, Claudia for Muzio, Rosa for Ponselle, Frida for Leider, or Kirsten for Flagstad. Mezzos and contraltos don't fare any better. I've been searching for an Enrico for Caruso but no luck so far.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

interestedin said:


> It does not count by your criteria, but Sieglinde Wagner sung some Wagner roles:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieglinde_Wagner


If she only had been a soprano.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Thought of a couple more--Mario Del Monaco playing Mario Cavaradossi and Beniamino Gigli playing Benjamin Franklin Pinkerton.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

howlingfantods said:


> Thought of a couple more--Mario Del Monaco playing Mario Cavaradossi and Beniamino Gigli playing Benjamin Franklin Pinkerton.


Ah yes. Beniamino Franklin, author of Povero Riccardo's Almanac.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

howlingfantods said:


> Thought of a couple more--Mario Del Monaco playing Mario Cavaradossi and Beniamino Gigli playing Benjamin Franklin Pinkerton.


I never would have thought of those! Wonderful.

These are great.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Found another one: Alfredo Kraus - Alfredo in La Traviata .
( Recorded it twice; Muti and Metha)


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Thought of another one! Peter Pears originated the role of Peter Grimes and there are several recordings.

EDIT: And he also originated Peter Quint in _The Turn of the Screw_! There is a recording with Britten conducting the LSO.



Woodduck said:


> It's surprising how difficult this is.


I suppose that is part of what makes finding examples so fun.



Woodduck said:


> Most of the greatest sopranos seem never to have impersonated their namesakes: there was no Maria for Callas


Maybe it was only the aria, but I did find her singing "Convien partir" from _La figlia del reggimento_.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I found some more:

Margarete Teschemacher as Marguerite (Margarete) in Faust (sung in German), Keilberth, Stuttgart (released on Arkadia).

Olga Borodina has sung Olga from Eugene Onegin, Bychkov/Paris.

Willi Domgraf-Fassbaender sang Guglielmo in Cosi fan tutte in the first recording, under Busch at Glyndebourne.

Maria Jeritza sang Marie/Marietta in Die tote Stadt in Vienna and New York in the 20s, though I don't know that the whole opera was recorded with her in this role, though there is at least a recording of her singing Marietta's Lute song, "Glück das mir verblieb."

Oh, and I got excited for a moment reading a review of Lyric Opera of Chicago's new _Das Rheingold_, but Jesse Donner is Froh (I didn't recognize him as a tenor).


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

mountmccabe said:


> Honegger - Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher
> 
> Barcelona Symphony & Catalonia National Orchestra, conducted by Marc Soustrot
> Yann Beuron, Maria Hinojosa, Marta Almajano, Aude Extremo, and Marion Cotillard (spoken) as Jeanne.


Maria Hinojosa sings the role of the Virgin Mary


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

* there was no Maria for Callas*

She didn't record West Side Story then?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> * there was no Maria for Callas*
> 
> She didn't record West Side Story then?


Not La fille du régiment also.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Wolfgang Schöne - Dr Schön, in _Lulu_, DVD from Glydnebourne 1996

All of the others have been with first names, but I'm going to count it.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Argh such an obvious one--Friedrich Schorr as Friedrich von Telramund in Lohengrin. Taped performance from 1935 with Bodanzky, Lehmann, Melchior and Lawrence.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Have been listening to Ballo a fair amount lately, and realized that not only do I have Richard Tucker as Riccardo in a recording with Mitropoulos but Renato Bruson as Renato in the recording with Pav and Price. If only they'd been able to record it together...


----------

